# Testosterone Supplement Gains US approval



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Testosterone supplement gains US approval by Ian McIlwraith Doctor prescribed Testosterone therapy for adult men over 35. THE biotech company Acrux is on its way to sharing in milestone and royalty payments which could hit $1 billion thanks to a growing market of middle-aged men who still want to be able to have sex. Acrux [...]

*Read More...*


----------

